# Grain substitution chart.



## Pogierob (8/2/15)

So I found this a little while ago and used it again today, thought I'd share for use/discussion..



http://www.brew.is/files/malt.html


----------



## seehuusen (17/2/15)

I use that one too, mainly to find substitutes when getting specific grains for a recipe.
I'm not experienced enough to know if there are huge differences between each suggested substitute, so I just take their word for it


----------



## Brenn Gunn (20/2/15)

Thats cool. Thanks


----------



## lobedogg (23/2/15)

handy. Thanks Rob P


----------

